# Two Worcestershire Churches July 08



## crickleymal (Jul 5, 2008)

One of my hobbies is bellringing (that's right I'm one of those noisy people who disturb your Sunday lie in) and the advantage is that you sometimes get to see bits of churches that you wouldn't otherwise get to. I was on an outing today visiting some churches in Worcestershire.

Great Comberton

Superb clock in the ringing chamber with pulleys and stuff to operate chiming hammers and things.












The way up was a bit narrow though. The actual stair width wasn't much over 12 inches.






We also visited Pershore Abbey











Now the thing about Pershore is the ringing cage. In order not to interrupt the view up the inside of the tower they decided to put the bellringers in a cage supperted by a couple of beams about 120 feet up in the air.





You have to go through the roof spaces to get there






Then after about 5 minutes climbing you're there





















I did like these gates in the grounds, quite Narnian I thought being out there on their own with no practical purpose just like the lamp post.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 5, 2008)

Excellent stuff, Cricklymal. Love seeing the ringing chamber clock and pulleys, plus the stairs inside the tower at Great Comberton. One of my sisters lives near Pershore so I know the area a bit, but haven't been inside Pershore Abbey so that's really nice to see. That cage must be virtually unique. Enjoyed your report.


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 8, 2008)

Great, unusual post.


----------



## graybags (Jul 11, 2008)

*Churches*

Love those flying buttresses

G


----------



## Silverfox (Jul 11, 2008)

Not being one to frequent the church i found this thread most interesting. Beautifull buliding. Thanks


----------



## smileysal (Jul 12, 2008)

Excellent pics, Love that stone corridor bit with the stairs (can't remember the name of it - sorry  ). Really like the look of Pershore Abbey, did like the idea of the cage in the tower, till i saw the pic looking down from it  That's scary lol.

Really liked looking at these. (apart from the view down  )

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## crickleymal (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone, glad you liked them.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work CM 

Good to see areas not usually seen -(think that makes sense?) 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Stealingheaven (Jul 28, 2008)

Love the stairway and the view from up high looking down, lovely looking place


----------



## Bigjobs (Aug 4, 2008)

Absolutely loving that staircase on the first church.


----------

